# Brewster Yard Haunt '06 Flyer



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Something new this year. We've got to hand these out next week at our annual Founder's Day Fair.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice Kevin!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice flyer, to the point and no cluter...Great job!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

VERY cool Kevin! Mind if anyone else modify's it a bit for their own haunt? ::wink wink::


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. I like the big skull, is that clipart?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Beautiful job - but as a graphic designer I have to say - don't print them at home - you'll blow through your black ink cartridge lickity split!!!

Yeah I know - I rain on the parade. (you DID DO a great job designing them)

: ^)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the great feedback, folks. Yes, the skull is clipart, I can't remember where I got it though, some great site with lots of groovy images free for not-for-profit haunts. 
I actually plan on running them off on a copier.
btw, I'm also graphic designer (specializing in web design). I can make a large (7.5"x10") .jpg available if anyone wants to edit it for their own haunt, let me know!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Kevin, that be great!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great kevin.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey JohnnyL,
Here is the full size version of the flyer.








Feel free to download it and use/abuse it as you will...
8)


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I loving it, Kevin! Bravo! :smoking:


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, good job!


----------

